# Newbie...looking for info



## raydr4lyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm ready to buy a nitro rc car and was wanting to know more about what I should be lookin for and such. If any has any info or sources I would like to know as much as possible.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

raydr4lyfe said:


> I'm ready to buy a nitro rc car and was wanting to know more about what I should be lookin for and such. If any has any info or sources I would like to know as much as possible.


u looking to race? play ?ect ect... more info please


----------



## raydr4lyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

*more info*

Right now I want to just play around learn about them and just get to know them, but I also want to know about how to take car of any problems as far as repairing the engine, any special things I would need to do to keep the car in good condition. I'm really just lookin to get resources to read on, any tips and tricks or anything that rookies should know about.


----------

